# hold up!!! It may be a 5-TEAM TRADE...Keon Clark to NY..ARTICLE!!!!



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

NEW YORK (AP) -- Latrell Sprewell could be on his way out of New York, with Keith Van Horn coming to take his place as part of a proposed four- or five-team trade being discussed Tuesday night, The Associated Press learned.

The Philadelphia Inquirer reported the trade would be a four-team deal also involving Atlanta and Minnesota, with Glenn Robinson headed to Philadelphia and Terrell Brandon going to Atlanta. Sprewell would end up in Minnesota.

Sources with knowledge of the trade talks who spoke on condition of anonymity told the AP the deal also involved other players, and that a fifth team was involved.

One of the additional players would be Minnesota forward/center Marc Jackson, and the fifth team was believed to be the Sacramento Kings. The identities of the other players involved could not immediately be determined.

Agents for two of the players, who asked not to be identified , said they felt the deal was likely to be finalized Wednesday, although they cautioned it could fall apart because of the number of teams and players involved.

If it goes through, it would be one of the larger trades of recent years.

The deal would bring an end to Sprewell's five-season tenure with the Knicks which included a trip to the 1999 finals but which ended acrimoniously after the four-time All-Star arrived for training camp last fall with a broken hand -- an injury he failed to notify the Knicks about. He averaged 16.4 points and shot only a shade over 40 percent -- some of the lowest numbers of his 11-year career.

Van Horn has spent only one season in Philadelphia after playing his first five with the New Jersey Nets. He was criticized in Philadelphia for his play in the postseason when his scoring averaged dropped almost five points from his regular season average. His departure from the Nets came after critical comments from teammates following New Jersey's four-game loss to the Lakers in the 2002 NBA Finals.

The Knicks were known to have proposed a straight-up Sprewell-for-Van Horn deal, but such a deal would have left the already-small 76ers with an even worse shortage of rebounders. It's thus possible that Philadelphia could be the trade destination for Jackson, who played at Temple. But in order for that trade to work salary-cap wise, the 76ers would have to include another player, perhaps Greg Buckner, in the deal.

The addition of Van Horn would also create an even bigger logjam at power forward for the Knicks, who already have Clarence Weatherspoon, Othella Harrington, Antonio McDyess and rookie Michael Sweetney at that position. Additionally, New York uses Kurt Thomas, a natural power forward, as its center.

It thus stands to reason that Knicks general manager Scott Layden could be trying to land Kings center Keon Clark, who would fill New York's glaring need for a shot blocker. The salaries of Thomas and Clark are nearly equal. Sacramento also has been discussing moving forward Scot Pollard, and has been in talks with Indiana regarding a three-team deal that would include the Pacers' Ron Mercer, according to a source with knowledge of those talks.

Robinson, a two-time All-Star, was Atlanta's leading scorer last season with an average of 20.8 points. But the Hawks, despite guaranteeing a playoff berth to their season ticket-holders, had a poor season and missed the playoffs with a 35-47 record.

They would be interested in Brandon, whose career is likely over because of repeated knee injuries, because his $11 million-plus contract is due to come off the salary cap in February. The team that holds his rights would then use that space to have extra maneuverability on the free agent market or in trades.

Sprewell would fill a hole at shooting guard for the Timberwolves, giving them a starting lineup of Troy Hudson or Sam Cassell at point guard, Wally Szczerbiak at small forward, Kevin Garnett at power forward and recently signed free agent Michael Olowokandi at center


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Though I like Clark, the Knicks are just getting ridiculous with the amount of big men they are adding. I figured Van Horn could play the 3 instead of Spree if he had to, but adding yet another 4/5 to their team in Clark ... why? They are literally going to have 8 or 9 4/5s on their team to start the year if they add those two.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

We could use a guy like like clark in Ny he is a good shot blocker good rebounder which are two things he really really need also he is very athletic which is something almost if not all our front court players lack. He also has a decent J and can do a little scoring downlow. Yes we have alot of big guys but not much quality knight dolac suck I dont like spoon or othella and and no one know if dice will ever play again. So out of the bunch I like sweetney and lampe, Kurt is ok too.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

If this trade goes through, it is not as bad as people think. Where is Charlie Ward's name during all these rumors? He is the one with the $2M buyout, that can free up cap space for some teams. Maybe Indy is getting desperate to free up salary and match Miller's offer sheets. Al Harrington is a real long shot but it would be nice. The possible roster:

PG: H. Eisley, F. Williams

SG: A. Houston, S. Anderson

SF: K. Van Horn, C. Weatherspoon

PF: A. Harrington, M. Sweetney, O. Harrington

C: K. Clark, M. Lampe, M. Doleac, S. Vranes, T. Knight

Everyone wants to see Lampe at SF, but Knicks management want him at center. The second unit provides a nice change of pace looking at PF and Center.

Keon Clark is a defensive oriented shot-blocker, Lampe is more of an offensive threat. Al Harrington is a defensive guy as well, and Sweetney is a good low post scorer. This would provide the Knicks with some flexibility to match-up against different lineups.

But KVH deal sounds like its gonna happen. Clark coming is a long shot and Harrington coming is an even longer shot.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*From the NY DaiLy News*

ESPN reported that all four teams had agreed to the deal. However, a Knicks spokesman denied that an agreement had been reached and stated that conversations with those clubs, as well as other teams, were ongoing.

A person close to Knicks president Scott Layden said the proposed four-team trade involving the Wolves and Hawks was off but that the Knicks and Sixers were committed to getting a deal done. Publicly, Layden said last night: "We don't comment on trade rumors."

There is a possibility that Atlanta may have pulled out and that the Timberwolves would send center Marc Jackson to Philadelphia to complete the deal.







http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/103138p-93346c.html


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Why not make it a 7-team deal?!?

Seriously, ESPN has been premature or incorrect with alot of their stories lately. It seems like they will post anything on their front page. It's like their becoming a gossip column more than anything.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

seems indy did their deal too

but outside of our trade

they didn't do themselves a favor thou


----------

